# Accountable!



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

Sorry if this is in the wrong section it's kind of everywhere today!

I'm holding myself accountable. I'm determined to loose weight so here are my plus sized pics. I will not be ashamed of my size. I will not 'hide' my enjoyment from social media just cause I'm not 100% happy with the way I look, I want to share my passion of riding and my horse and not worry about people criticizing my size. 

Today I almost had an anxiety attack, it's something I struggle with daily and have recently started taking medication to help ease some of the side effects of my generalized anxiety disorder (GAD) with the help of therapy I've been doing better. Today I was able to calm myself out of an anxiety pre-attack by just focusing on going riding today. I knew it was Mini Me's first lesson, I was going to ride in my new saddle, I was going to meet new boarders, it was suppose to be a great day! I'm so thankful for the opportunity to not only enjoy horses but also to share them with like minded individuals like some of the forum members I've met on here.


















and here's one of Mini Me's first horse lesson (and first time in HER new saddle) on Prince Charming.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Congratulations! 

I am angry at HF right now, because I was waiting for mini me's picture to come up, and then ALL of your pictures went away!! Not fair.


----------



## JCnGrace (Apr 28, 2013)

I can see them all so maybe it was a temporary blip.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Your daughter is so stinking cute on that pony!! You look great on Jackson also. 
I love bays!! Jackson is a QH right?


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Aww, you and Jackson look great.  You go girl!! No critiquing here, no need for that you look great and happy! Mini Me is just adorable too!!!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@GMA100 Yes he's a QH.
@PoptartShop Thanks! She's quite the trooper and so eager to learn.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

It finally came!! Omg, they are both darling!! Your DD has beautiful posture.

May I suggest that you run the cavesson strap UNDER the crown piece on the bridle, and then it will not twist around the cheekpiece.

Too cute!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@greentree I've been sitting here fiddling with the darn thing but I wasn't sure if it would interfere with poll pressure since it would be under the bridle. This English world has a whole different set of rules. Haha.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

Poll pressure? When you see bridles with curvy, padded, etc., crown pieces, they are for the person, not the horse. Just like "splint boots" and leg wraps for most horses...a way to part you and your money.


----------



## Eme1217 (Oct 27, 2014)

If only I looked as good as you do on a horse!!! I too decided recently to stop hiding from life. I get so tired of watching everyone else LIVE just because I'm fat and I try to hide away in shame for it. Screw them, if they don't like me living my life they don't have to watch me live it. Do your thing!! Oh, and fantastic pictures!!!


----------



## WhimsicalMe (Aug 21, 2016)

@Eme1217 That's exactly it! Glad to know I'm not alone.


----------



## EquineBovine (Sep 6, 2012)

The world needs more photos of fun times with horses! Beautiful photos! Thanks for sharing them.


----------

